# Meet Bailey!



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

This is my newly adopted Rat Terrier/Chi mix. She's been awesome so far- only accident has been in the backseat of my car. 





































Her and Frag have been getting along great. She's iffy on the crate and whines quite a bit, but we're working on it. She's learned to sit and is starting to learn down now as well. She LOVES playing with toys & her and Frag have a great time with them. She has a bit of a resource guarding issue with toys & other dogs, but is fine with US taking stuff from her and learned drop it real quick as well. VERY toy motivated. 

She's spayed and all up to date on everything, but she has Giardia right now we're treating her for. I'll run a fecal at work as soon as that's done with and she should be good to go. I sewed her up a cute collar before she came home & I'm working on a leash now. 

Just wanted to share our new addition. Based on her motivation and energy, I think she'd be great at Agility and we'll likely get into a class. 

Oh, and she's 10 months old. Forgot to add that up top!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

she's cute except her eyes look a little big for her head  she sounds like a joy!! I can't wait to see more pictures of her


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's adorable!

She looks like she would be a blast for agility!

Congrats!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol, thank you both! Her eyes are actually more normal than they look- she was really excited about the camera and had bug eyes, usually they're normal looking, not like Chi eyes on an apple head. 

Definitely excited about getting into agility with her too, she has great focus and she's really smart and fast.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

ok I was going to say they looked like they are bugging out of her head but didn't want to sound mean lol.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh how cute! 

She reminds me of a bat...cute, tiny, fast, adorable:wub:, big eyes and ears, fast and agile! I think she'd be great at agility.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

yeah, I can assure you- I'm not a fan of bug eyed dogs at all and I couldn't have seen myself getting her if she did have really bug eyes, she just gets a little excited, lol.

And MAN is she a chewer. I work at the shelter where she was, so I knew that already, but dang! She's gone through half of Frag's toy basket already. Poor pup's gonna come home from getting his nuts chopped off to find that he has no more toys.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> yeah, I can assure you- I'm not a fan of bug eyed dogs at all and I couldn't have seen myself getting her if she did have really bug eyes, she just gets a little excited, lol.
> 
> And MAN is she a chewer. I work at the shelter where she was, so I knew that already, but dang! She's gone through half of Frag's toy basket already. *Poor pup's gonna come home from getting his nuts chopped off to find that he has no more toys.*


:rofl:

Poor Frag!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess it's just a day of losses for Fwaddums. I'll have to pick up a few new toys while I'm out getting dog food today.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable!:wub: You can tell she is spunky too. 
I have been trying to find a rat terrier or min pin like her to adopt, but I am just not having any luck. She's a real gem! Congrats!


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

She's really cute!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> She is absolutely adorable!:wub: You can tell she is spunky too.
> I have been trying to find a rat terrier or min pin like her to adopt, but I am just not having any luck. She's a real gem! Congrats!


I have been into this type of dog for a long time, so when she came into my shelter I just couldn't pass her up. I love a tall, lean small dog like this with standing ears and the choco/white combo was a plus. 

Thank you!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations, she is very cute! :congratulations:


----------



## squeak (Nov 27, 2010)

Congratulations on your new addition-she is cute! She looks kinds similar to my little Penny dog-small but mighty


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's adorable! i love the "excited" eyes! too cute/funny. good luck in agility! sounds like we may be hearing some speed demon stories!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

squeak said:


> Congratulations on your new addition-she is cute! She looks kinds similar to my little Penny dog-small but mighty


Penny is adorable too. You and DJ are giving me rat terrier fever.:crazy:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Leslie, you know you want one! 

Squeak, yes, she does look a lot like your girl, how cool!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I look at her pictures, because she has brown on her, I think of food or alcohol! hahaha :laugh:

She looks like a Cocoa , Brownie, Moo Moo, Nutmeg, Hershey, Mocha, Brandy, Autumn, Kahlua (I had a dog named that), Auburn or Toffee.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> When I look at her pictures, because she has brown on her, I think of food or alcohol! hahaha :laugh:
> 
> She looks like a Cocoa , Brownie, Moo Moo, Nutmeg, Hershey, Mocha, Brandy, Autumn, Kahlua (I had a dog named that), Auburn or Toffee.


Lol, me too! I almost named her Java, Mocha, and Kahlua. When I think of Bailey now... I think of Bailey's and the cream makes me think of the smooth chocolate/brown color she is.  She'll be my little drukard dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Lol, me too! I almost named her Java, Mocha, and Kahlua. When I think of Bailey now... I think of Bailey's and the cream makes me think of the smooth chocolate/brown color she is.  She'll be my little drukard dog.


She makes me want to pig out on chocolate and get drunk!

I used to mix Baileys with Dekuper and butterscotch schnapps (sp) and then it made me sick one night and I haven't touched Baileys since! It scared the wazoo out of me! :lurking:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol, she makes me want to gag- she has such bad gas! (giardia gas)

But I can see how just _looking_ at her forms that thought. 

:O I can honestly say I don't do a lot of drinking since my BF is allergic and I don't mix a lot when I do. That sounds a little nasty to be honest. I HATE butterscotch. No wonder it made you sick!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Lol, she makes me want to gag- she has such bad gas! (giardia gas)
> 
> But I can see how just _looking_ at her forms that thought.
> 
> :O I can honestly say I don't do a lot of drinking since my BF is allergic and I don't mix a lot when I do. That sounds a little nasty to be honest. I HATE butterscotch. No wonder it made you sick!


Someone made it for me one night and it was amazing but it was never that good again.

I am not a big drinker, never have been. I think I have been drunk 4 or 5 times but that's it. 

I do enjoy Margarita time though!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Lol, I go out to eat a lot at Texas Roadhouse and they ALWAYS offer me margaritas. I love them and I REALLY want to order one, and then I'm afraid they'd card me. :O


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> *Leslie, you know you want one!*
> 
> Squeak, yes, she does look a lot like your girl, how cool!


 

I know I do. I really, really do. I am going nuts here:crazy:. I am even dreaming of min pins and rat terriers-it's sad! I need :help:!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Lol, I go out to eat a lot at Texas Roadhouse and they ALWAYS offer me margaritas. I love them and I REALLY want to order one, and then I'm afraid they'd card me. :O


Oh dang! How old are you Danielle?

Chili's Tropical Sunrise Margarita is FANTASTIC :wub:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

haha, not old enough. Shh!

_(I'm pushing 19 now...)_


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> haha, not old enough. Shh!
> 
> _(I'm pushing 19 now...)_


You're getting there! 

I am old now!  I am 23!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, you're so old... you're over the hill!

NOT.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Yes, you're so old... you're over the hill!
> 
> NOT.


It's almost the end for me.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Great pictures, Danielle! Didn't see this announcement on DF, so belated congratulations  

How's Frag doing?


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks Grace! It appears no one saw the announcement on DF. 

Frag's doing great. We're getting this whole aggression thing under control and we're in our 2nd and 3rd class sessions now, getting ready to trial in Rally this spring.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

DF has been slow lately, Trent's picture threads aren't getting comments either. What blasphemy! :crazy: 

GREAT to hear about Frag!! I bet we'll be seeing some titles behind that name in no time! Did you say he was being neutered earlier? How's he feeling? Trent sends his sympathies LOL


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

very cute!!! he looks like he'll be a fast little beastie) congrats


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Rei said:


> DF has been slow lately, Trent's picture threads aren't getting comments either. What blasphemy! :crazy:
> 
> GREAT to hear about Frag!! I bet we'll be seeing some titles behind that name in no time! Did you say he was being neutered earlier? How's he feeling? Trent sends his sympathies LOL





JakodaCD OA said:


> very cute!!! he looks like he'll be a fast little beastie) congrats


That IS blasphemy! I think I checked them out earlier (ones with snow!?) and wanted to comment, but didn't have time as I was writing a paper.  He's looking rather manly at his new-found age! 

Haha, I definitely hope to get at least an RN on him this spring or fall, depending on which shows I can get to. If I had them readily available it wouldn't be a problem. Unfortunately that's not the case... 

Yes, Frag did get neutered yesterday. As much as I hate doing it, I really wanted to do some showing with him (needs to be neutered for a PAL number) and with the aggression, him maturing, etc. I wanted to see if the lack of testosterone would help in his anxiety and such. I'm not counting on it, but it can't make him worse. *knocks on wood*

He got a pink vet wrap for his arm where they had the IV. They brought him out to us and I just started laughing- his leg all wrapped up in hot pink. I left it on him for a day just because I thought he looked cute. :wub:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Guh, corrected post- 


Rei said:


> DF has been slow lately, Trent's picture threads aren't getting comments either. What blasphemy! :crazy:
> 
> GREAT to hear about Frag!! I bet we'll be seeing some titles behind that name in no time! Did you say he was being neutered earlier? How's he feeling? Trent sends his sympathies LOL


That IS blasphemy! I think I checked them out earlier (ones with snow!?) and wanted to comment, but didn't have time as I was writing a paper.  He's looking rather manly at his new-found age! 

Haha, I definitely hope to get at least an RN on him this spring or fall, depending on which shows I can get to. If I had them readily available it wouldn't be a problem. Unfortunately that's not the case... 

Yes, Frag did get neutered yesterday. As much as I hate doing it, I really wanted to do some showing with him (needs to be neutered for a PAL number) and with the aggression, him maturing, etc. I wanted to see if the lack of testosterone would help in his anxiety and such. I'm not counting on it, but it can't make him worse. *knocks on wood*

He got a pink vet wrap for his arm where they had the IV. They brought him out to us and I just started laughing- his leg all wrapped up in hot pink. I left it on him for a day just because I thought he looked cute. :wub:



JakodaCD OA said:


> very cute!!! he looks like he'll be a fast little beastie) congrats


Oh man, SO fast. She has Frag spinning from time to time, he just can't keep up!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

DJEtzel said:


> That IS blasphemy! I think I checked them out earlier (ones with snow!?) and wanted to comment, but didn't have time as I was writing a paper.  He's looking rather manly at his new-found age!
> 
> Haha, I definitely hope to get at least an RN on him this spring or fall, depending on which shows I can get to. If I had them readily available it wouldn't be a problem. Unfortunately that's not the case...
> 
> ...


Oh, I demand pictures of Fwaddums, too!! I bet he can pull off the hot pink well! 

Best of luck with getting your RN. If I do move to the Midwest I would love to watch the two of you at a trial - it'll be a while before I'm comfortable entering Trent. :crazy:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Rei said:


> Oh, I demand pictures of Fwaddums, too!! I bet he can pull off the hot pink well!
> 
> Best of luck with getting your RN. If I do move to the Midwest I would love to watch the two of you at a trial - it'll be a while before I'm comfortable entering Trent. :crazy:


Haha, I tried getting pictures of him with the hot pink wrap on with my phone in the car but the pictures sucked (may upload anyway just for the content) and stupid Jon took the wrap off while I was at class before I got a chance to take a picture.  

It would be awesome if you moved over here and could come watch. Heck, it'd be great if you could just come watch us train as an extra eye to help me fix stuff. I ask Jon to help all the time because there's so much I can't see us doing wrong and he has no idea what I'm talking about.  I've been upping Frag's training and expectations though, and we're starting to work a lot with toy drive which he's thrilled about, so I'm hoping we'll finally be able to trial. Just a little tweaking here and there and I think we'll be off to a decent start.


----------

